# Best Keef Photo



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you have done photography, especially B&W, Keef has got to be the ideal subject


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Had a buddy of mine, his wife once told me that he was the sexiest man alive. I failed to see it myself, but to each their own.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I alway's thought this one was great.

View attachment 1171


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

View attachment 1172


..............


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

guitarscanada said:


> had a buddy of mine, his wife once told me that he was the sexiest man alive. I failed to see it myself, but to each their own.


alive???????


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I like this one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jim DaddyO said:


> alive???????


Point taken


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

fretboard said:


> View attachment 1172


But it's not B&W...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

You could save Loonies in some of those facial wrinkles.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------

